# Do the Team Paint Schemes Really Sell?



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

This question is for P1Painter for the most part unless anyone else has inside knowledge... but do the team paint schemes really sell much? 

Just so people know I'm not a hater, I love my 2010 Madone 6 (black/titanium). 

No hater edit: Nor do I believe that it is somehow sacrilegious to wear a team kit or ride a team bike. Let's face it, colors on clothes or two-wheeled contraptions don't really matter in the grand scheme of the universe. But I am curious.

The Team Leopard scheme is cool but sort of unique or limiting with the light blue. The Radio Shack scheme was almost universally criticized as busy from what I read. And most of all I have never seen a team paint scheme (except for Cervelo) on the road.?

So, do the team paints really sell?


----------



## P1Painter (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes sir we have completed tons of the team paint schemes. They have all took there turns being the big seller. Right now obviously is the Leopard bike. In the first week they went on sale there were about 250 of them ordered. That paint scheme seems like all were painting at the moment!!!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The Radioshack theme seemed busy to me at first. But after seeing it over and over, I like it more and more. I've seen quite a few on event rides on the east coast. I'd be very tempted to go with this paint if I was buying. The Leopard looks good but, I think the RS looks better. Purely preference though.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I saw the all white paint at the Seattle Bike Expo (Bike Gallery booth) and really liked it. I got Team Issue (not RS/Leopard) last year. I don't like this year's Team Issue scheme at all.


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

I wanted a bike that looked different and one that nobody had here in my current location. My favorite colors are red and black. Both of those colors led me to the Radio Shack theme bike. I love the look of the Radio Shack and after designing numerous P1 bikes, I kept going back to the Radio Shack bike. Can't wait to get that call saying its in.

Rob


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Just saw the U.S. Champion/Radioshack paint for Ben King, this looks pretty nice:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/03/17/ben-kings-custom-painted-trek-madone-race-bike/#more-29352


----------

